# Friday Purchase....



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

I stumbled across this watch the other day, not knowing that it had ever been produced. Being a fan of the old Bullheads I just had to buy one!

Cheers,

Devs


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Dev, from the forum rules : "If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted. "

Do you have your own pictures ? Nice watch by the way.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry Dev, from the forum rules : "If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted. "
> 
> Do you have your own pictures ? Nice watch by the way.


Ooops no photos yet, have only just bought it - I copied the images from the site that I bought it from onto my server, as to not hog the owners bandwidth.

NP. will upload some of my own when I receive the watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Look forward to seeing them Devs, it looks like a great piece.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Roy, will update the post when it arrives....


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

As promised I've received the watch and took a few snaps to share here on the forum... TBH they don't really do the watch justice but hay...














































Cheers,

Devs


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

wowser, that looks really unusual(and nice!!), is it brand new?.

i've got one of the old citizen bulls somewhere but it has been dismantled and some of the parts are missing














, from memory, mine actually goes, it's just the chrono parts that have been removed









regards, john


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

devs said:


> As promised I've received the watch and took a few snaps to share here on the forum... TBH they don't really do the watch justice but hay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW - what a great looking watch. Is it fairly new ( hence the "Eco-Drive" )? Wouldn't mind owning one of those - that's a beauty you have there. Enjoy!









Knut


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi there John, glad you like it mate - yeah its brand new(ish). They made 500 of them in 2004 as a Limited Edition, style upon the one that you've got from the 70's. I still love the old one's also!

Cheers Knut, I was made up when I managed to track one down...


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

devs said:


> Hi there John, glad you like it mate - yeah its brand new(ish). They made 500 of them in 2004 as a Limited Edition, style upon the one that you've got from the 70's. I still love the old one's also!
> 
> Cheers Knut, I was made up when I managed to track one down...


What does the 'on/off' indicate - I assume the chrono function right? Odd that.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

djacks42 said:


> devs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there John, glad you like it mate - yeah its brand new(ish). They made 500 of them in 2004 as a Limited Edition, style upon the one that you've got from the 70's. I still love the old one's also!
> ...


Its an on and off for an Alarm.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice m8, never seen one of those before,christ it has more hands than shiva


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

really like that,got one of the 70s models myself and love it,that looks very wearable,enjoy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice photo's mate, well done


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Now I'm not a fan of bullheads, but I can see why you like that one.

Enjoy









Toby


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Cheers guys - unfortunately my girlfriend said that she would like to buy it my for my birthday. So it been confiscated until the end of the month


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

devs said:


> As promised I've received the watch and took a few snaps to share here on the forum... TBH they don't really do the watch justice but hay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very cool, I especially like the power reserve indicator









Shame so few were made, I`d have one


----------

